# .380 loads



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I picked up a Ruger LCP for my wife to use as a carry gun, but I am not sure what to use for loads. I have done a good bit of reading and found that for every good report on a certain bullet there is one bad report. Any one loading for .380 and have some good info for me? I ordered Hornady 90gr XTPs and Rem 102gr Golden Sabers to start with. I have some unique for my .44 Mag that I will be starting with, but any info would be great!


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want self-defense ammunition, you will need to perform your own tests with her shooting the gun.
If you think you can get expansion, use a name-brand hollow-point self-defense load.
If you want to reload for her, use a plated or lead bullet of the same weight.
It is up to you if you want her to carry reloads, but IF I was to carry reloads, I would want a jacketed flat-point bullet as penetration might be more important then expansion.
Again, read and decide what makes sense for you and her and not what some stranger writes on the web.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, that has to be some kind of :spam: , doesn't it???

Why would I shoot a different bullet and or powder load than my wife? It isn't a .44 mag it is a .380.

No one on here loads .380? Really?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I use 90 grain Gold Dots....I think with Bullseye powder


----------



## pasquot (Jun 20, 2011)

there are 2 websites that have info you may be interested in. Handloads.com. on the right column there is a section on handgun and rifle stopping power.

No 2: The Box o truth.com:: all kinds of test done with different calibers.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I carry the 90 Grain Hornady Critical Defense with the rubber insert in my 380 Smith and Wesson. They seem to group well and cycle well, and we dug some of the bullets out of the dirt, and they seemed to do what they are said to do. Xdeano was impressed by what they did.


----------

